# Civic Matters > Suburban & Other OK Communities > Moore >  Your Pie

## seaofchange

There will be a Your Pie pizza place opening in the new strip on 19th Street, pretty much right across from Pie Five.

I love pizza and all, but right across the street from Pie Five, and right around the corner from Pizza Hudl? They should have gone into the strip over by Petsmart!

----------


## mblues

> There will be a Your Pie pizza place opening in the new strip on 19th Street, pretty much right across from Pie Five.
> 
> I love pizza and all, but right across the street from Pie Five, and right around the corner from Pizza Hudl? They should have gone into the strip over by Petsmart!


Well I love pizza as much as the next guy, but do we really need another brand. WOW!

----------


## u50254082

It'll be just as busy. Tonight All American Pizza was straight up packed with people who couldn't get in at the other pizza places off 19th st.

----------


## bille

Don't forget a Hideaway is coming real soon too.

----------


## kevinpate

Clustering works.

----------


## Tundra

I hadn't seen any chicken Resturants closing on that street......

----------


## Mel

> Clustering works.


Worked for the Mongolians.

----------


## mblues

> I hadn't seen any chicken Resturants closing on that street......



You know, you got with that one! I had not even considered or noticed that none of these repeat restaurants have had to close their doors.

----------


## 94GTStang

When are we getting some actual restaurants? Seems like there is some great areas that a place like Ruby Tuesdays, TGIF's,  or something along those lines

----------


## Tundra

> When are we getting some actual restaurants? Seems like there is some great areas that a place like Ruby Tuesdays, TGIF's,  or something along those lines


Exactly.... Chili's, Applebee's and Hollie's pretty much sums it up for causal dining in Moore....

I seen that ChickFila is closed down , because they are making it larger..

Slim Chickens is on the board...

A few years back, Moore city council shut down Twin Peaks from coming next to Harley Shop...

More at some point has got to say no to any more fast food options, We have to have some sit down causal dining options...

----------


## 94GTStang

Ya we don't need more chicken places
ChickenX
Chickfila
Canes
Slims
Zaxbys

Enough is enough!

----------


## Roger S

> Exactly.... Chili's, Applebee's and Hollie's pretty much sums it up for causal dining in Moore....


You need to get out more... There are quite a few casual dining options in Moore.

Alfredo's, Ricky's Cafe, Amazonia, Luigi's, Fontana, Catfish Cove, Volcano, Genghis Grill, Pickle's, Himilaya's, Oliveto, Louie's, Van's Pig Stand, Earl's Rib Palace, BWW.... I'm sure there are a few more I've left out.

----------


## Tundra

> You need to get out more... There are quite a few casual dining options in Moore.
> 
> Alfredo's, Ricky's Cafe, Amazonia, Luigi's, Fontana, Catfish Cove, Volcano, Genghis Grill, Pickle's, Himilaya's, Oliveto, Louie's, Van's Pig Stand, Earl's Rib Palace, BWW.... I'm sure there are a few more I've left out.


Those are more specific dining places , serving one kind of food... not a variety , so maybe I was using the wrong lingo... I frequent all of them on your list, except pickles and himalayas don't care for either one...

----------


## SoonerVIC

> Worked for the Mongolians.


Now, that right there is FUNNY!

----------


## u50254082

Which strip is this being built in? I noticed the Hideaway building is starting to shape up well.

----------


## 94GTStang

> Which strip is this being built in? I noticed the Hideaway building is starting to shape up well.


Right across the street from Pie Five. Banner is out front when I was pulling out of Dicks

----------


## jerrywall

> Right across the street from Pie Five. Banner is out front when I was pulling out of Dicks


....  

Not gonna go there....

----------


## Thomas Vu

Phrasing!

----------


## u50254082

> Right across the street from Pie Five. Banner is out front when I was pulling out of Dicks


So next to Pho Lan?

----------


## 94GTStang

> ....  
> 
> Not gonna go there....


Hahaha!! Sorry that didn't sound right. My wife and I always call it "richards" to avoid any funny sounding sentences.

And no it is to the west of the Pho place

----------


## u50254082

This place closed down. The only one left is in Del City.

----------

